# Suche SPS-Visu software



## sps-aimoehl (9 April 2010)

Hallo,
ich suche eine Software mit der ich mein S7 Programm testen kann, es sollte aber eine Visualisierung sein, damit ich sehen kann wie sich etwas bewegt.

mfg
sps-aimoehl


----------



## Backdoor (10 April 2010)

Hallo 


Wie wärs mit Trysim?

Guckst du http://www.download-tipp.de/shareware_und_freeware/3179.shtml

Lg Backdoor


----------



## ZiComTec (12 April 2010)

Kann ich ebenfalls sehr empfehlen.
Die Darstellung ist zwar nur als Drahtmodel, dafür ist die Simulation ziemlich realitätsnah.


----------



## sps-questioner (15 April 2010)

ich finde sps visu von MHJ sehr gut...kannst du dir direkt runterladen(demo)
www.mhj.de


----------

